# JPSS the best



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi to all...i just want to share where you can find the cheapest price for JPSS. Try this link
Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch - JET-PRO® SofStretch™ 8.5" x 11" (50 Sheet Pack) (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow! Have you ordered & tested it yourself to be sure it's the real JPSS???


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, i buy a lot from them because i'm also using this paper in the Philippines. try their sample pack


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Yes, i buy a lot from them because i'm also using this paper in the Philippines. try their sample pack


Their 3-sheet "sample" pack is $7.01 with shipping. Not good . . .


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

I emailed them to see if they carried 11x17 sheets (not listed on their site). They don't stock them but will order it for you. The price???? Just double the 8.5x11 prices. So, I'm ordering 100 sheets 11x17 for $100 plus shipping. That comes out to $.50 per/8.5x11 sheet!!!!! It would be $201.99 plus shipping @ new Milford photo!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow Thats A Good Price...gdluck


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, ROQ for the link,

I have wrapped my brain around the 11x17 paper and price thing, and put pen to paper crunched the numbers. After clearing the last bit of confusion in my head I figured out that ordering the 11x17 at 100 sheets for $100 = $1.00 a sheet and cutting it in half makes it 50 cents a sheet, but that is the same as ordering it as 100 pack for $50, and just ordering 2 packs.

Both equal 50 cents a sheet, so with just ordering it like Earl did, there's no cutting involved. If you only need 8.5x11, no real need to order bigger and slice, the price is the same.

PS: The sample pack for me was $6.67 with shipping and that is a great price comparatively speaking.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

i just ordered 50 sheets for $27 + shipping about $7.50 

regards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Aamon, I ran the numbers on paper and are you only ordering it in 11x17 to save money, or do you do bigger designs that need it?


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Aamon, I ran the numbers on paper and are you only ordering it in 11x17 to save money, or do you do bigger designs that need it?


Yes, ma'am you're correct! I run the 11x17 in my Epson 1280 & the 8.5x11 in my C88. I cut when I need to. So, it works out perfect for me when I need a larger design. Sorry for the confusion. ;-)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

No, no need to apologize, I only have the c88 and I got all happy about something I was confused on - has nothing to do with you, that was me. I was having a blonde moment. Sorry.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> Hi to all...i just want to share where you can find the cheapest price for JPSS. Try this link
> Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch - JET-PRO® SofStretch™ 8.5" x 11" (50 Sheet Pack) (Powered by CubeCart)


*thank you so much for the link roq  sounds like the pricing is right *


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone know the email adress of this company? their link is broken and I need to email them about the 11x17 size pages. I need some ><!! hehe


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ivan, tshirtsupplies.com.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ivan, tshirtsupplies.com.


Hi guys,
If you love the link here's another link for heat transfer ink for t-shirt 

T-Shirt Heat Transfer InkJet Ink For Iron On and Clamshell Press Heat Transfer Papers - Inksupply.com


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Hi guys,
> If you love the link here's another link for heat transfer ink for t-shirt
> 
> T-Shirt Heat Transfer InkJet Ink For Iron On and Clamshell Press Heat Transfer Papers - Inksupply.com



Ahhh! I see they have Claria Compatible Ink aswell. I'm going to have to order a set and compare with shopdye subs inks. Maybe these wont change color under heat


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Roq, is there a link to the CIS you use? Thanks. Do you have a c88?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i got mine with my brother in the phillippines, he selling supplies for heat transfer and CISS, all came from china. Look his webiste at teestudio.tripod.com. I think Chani didn't want the CISS she did not responce> may be i can send the c88 to you then. Send me some shipping label to my email add and i will send the CISS 88+ to you for FREEEEEEEE....


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys, theres is a sale on imageclip here's the link again

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> i got mine with my brother in the phillippines, he selling supplies for heat transfer and CISS, all came from china. Look his webiste at teestudio.tripod.com. I think Chani didn't want the CISS she did not responce> may be i can send the c88 to you then. Send me some shipping label to my email add and i will send the CISS 88+ to you for FREEEEEEEE....


I'm sorry I didn't respond. That was right about the time that I got sick and ran into some personal problems.

If you didn't see my response on another thread, feel free to give that CIS to another member that might need it more.  I'm happy with mine for my Canon i9900.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

hi Chani i already give it to Kelly.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Cool. I hope she gets good use out of it!


----------

